# How to set wifi with wep under wpa_supplicant(solved)

## pd1986

I have a wifi network in my school encrypted by wep, I can have the internet in using wicd, But I would like to use wpa_supplicant. I set some lines in wpa_supplicant.conf but I don't have the internet. I can only connect the wifi spot with IP address like this "169.254.xx.xx", if I use wicd, the IP address would be like "192.168.xx.xx". So what should I do in wpa_supplicant.conf?

the current configuration is like this

network={

	ssid="test"

	key_mgmt=NONE

	wep_key0="123456"

	wep_tx_keyidx=0

}Last edited by pd1986 on Sun Jun 02, 2013 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

It's kinda hard to say what's wrong without knowing how exactly you connect to your school's network.

I suggest using the wpa_gui frontend, which should make it easier to experiment and see what exactly is happening. (Emerge wpa_supplicant with qt4 USE flag to get it). See here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Using_wpa_gui

----------

## pd1986

 *Etal wrote:*   

> It's kinda hard to say what's wrong without knowing how exactly you connect to your school's network.
> 
> I suggest using the wpa_gui frontend, which should make it easier to experiment and see what exactly is happening. (Emerge wpa_supplicant with qt4 USE flag to get it). See here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Using_wpa_gui

 

Thanks. I solved the problem with wpa_gui, auth_alg=OPEN should be added.

----------

